# What is the best age to add a 2nd GSD?



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My family and I have a GSD puppy who is 9 months old. We have decided that we definitely want to add another GSD to our family and thought that when Cheyenne is 18 months that would be a good time. What does everyone else think? Is that a good age to introduce another? Or could we go sooner??

We have already picked a breeder...so now it is just timing. I want to make sure that Cheyenne is fully trained (she is very well behaved, but has some things we need to keep working on) and settled and that introducing another won't be an issue... If I had my way, it would be tomorrow...but I want what is best for her, too! Thoughts?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I was wondering the same. I've been told different things, but very much trust the 'at least 2 years old' that someone told me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In my opinion, 4-5 years old is the best time. Not so much because if issues on the front end, but because of end-of-life issues. I don't want to have an 11-year old and a 13-year old. I don't want two dogs dying within months of each other. I don't want to have to pay for twice-yearly senior exams, senior blood workups, senior medications, and possible senior surgeries for two dogs at once. The last time Rocky was at the vet they found two tumors, and between his blood titers and having those tumors aspirated and cytologied, that vet visit was nearly $1000. (the tumors were benign fatty lumps thank God) His joint supplements and arthritis meds run me over $50 a month. I can't _afford_ two seniors!

Using this kind of spacing helps make sure that your first dog is almost perfectly trained and rock-solid reliable with his training and recall when you get your second puppy.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> In my opinion, 4-5 years old is the best time. Not so much because if issues on the front end, but because of end-of-life issues. I don't want to have an 11-year old and a 13-year old. I don't want two dogs dying within months of each other. I don't want to have to pay for twice-yearly senior exams, senior blood workups, senior medications, and possible senior surgeries for two dogs at once.
> 
> Using this kind of spacing helps make sure that your first dog is almost perfectly trained and rock-solid reliable with his training and recall when you get your second puppy.


Your guideline is what I would follow if and when I were to add another GSD to my home.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Breeder?









18 months would be my minimum. The two major things to consider are Chey's training - is she where you want her to be so that you aren't training two pups? You want her to be a good influence on the pup. Second, is the expense both now and when they are seniors.

Raven and Kaiser are little closer in age than I'd like but it just worked out that way. I worry about them passing too close together or being expensive seniors. And I won't get to have new dog for hopefully a very long time.

Cheyenne is such a good girl that I don't think it'd be a disaster and only you know what you can handle.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> In my opinion, 4-5 years old is the best time. Not so much because if issues on the front end, but because of end-of-life issues. I don't want to have an 11-year old and a 13-year old. I don't want two dogs dying within months of each other. I don't want to have to pay for twice-yearly senior exams, senior blood workups, senior medications, and possible senior surgeries for two dogs at once. .


Sensible and practical.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> In my opinion, 4-5 years old is the best time. Not so much because if issues on the front end, but because of end-of-life issues. I don't want to have an 11-year old and a 13-year old. I don't want two dogs dying within months of each other. I don't want to have to pay for twice-yearly senior exams, senior blood workups, senior medications, and possible senior surgeries for two dogs at once. The last time Rocky was at the vet they found two tumors, and between his blood titers and having those tumors aspirated and cytologied, that vet visit was nearly $1000. (the tumors were benign fatty lumps thank God) His joint supplements and arthritis meds run me over $50 a month. I can't _afford_ two seniors!
> 
> Using this kind of spacing helps make sure that your first dog is almost perfectly trained and rock-solid reliable with his training and recall when you get your second puppy.


Add my yes to this.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My breeder says 6 mths. they'll grow up together. Mine are 11 mths apart, so far so good. They have alot of fun together. Time will tell tho.

And i totally understand prev. posters about waiting too.

Both of mine are in training, its time consuming but you remember the techniques as you just did it w/the other one.


----------

